# Different...for Violin Fans - Dubstep Violin



## SeaBreeze (May 13, 2014)

Elements - Lindsey Sterling Dubstep Violin


----------



## kcvet (May 14, 2014)

really cool. ill save this for a future CD  :cool1:


----------



## Meanderer (May 14, 2014)

*Watch Your Dubstep*

I tried to imagine an accordion in the rain...







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEadEPC59Ac


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2017)

A little off topic, but nice video.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2017)

A Christmas selection.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2022)




----------

